# Suche Leute/Gruppe zum Mountainbiken



## yjogam (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Yolanda und suche nette Leute zum gemeinsam Fahren in Raum Frankfurt.

Obwohl gute Kondition, habe kaum Erfahrung mit MTB und kenne mich nicht so gut in der Gegend aus.

Fahre gern in kleinen Gruppen.

Mein Traum: Durch die Pyrenäen mit MTB!

Freue mich auf Eure Meldungen,
Yolanda


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

Hi Yolanda! (ist das ein Frauen- oder ein Männername?)

am besten Du schaust Dich hier mal in den folgenden Dauer-Threads um: 


Afterwork-Biken
Die Afterwork-Biker fahren unter der Woche immer Mittwochs Abend um 18 Uhr (teilweise auch spontan abends in der Woche nach Verabredung im Threads) sowie nach Verabredung auch am Wochenende. Wir stellen auch häufiger mal unsere Termine im LMB (Last Minute Biking) ein.
MTB-Team-Eisbären, Biketreffs in und um Frankfurt/Hanau/Kreis Offenbach
Die Eisbären treffen sich wöchentlich zum Biken in der Hanauer Gegend, sind aber auch gerne mal im Süden Frankfurts (Stadtwald, Flughafen-Umrundung) unterwegs.
Die Spessartwölfe - Mountainbiken rund um Hanau
Der Name sagt schon alles.
Freireiter II
Sofern Du eher zur Hardcore-Abfahrtsfraktion zählst und ausgiebigen MTB-Touren eher abgeneigt bist, ist das hier der richtige Thread für Dich
Frauenrunde
Wenn Du weiblich bist und lieber ausschließlich mit Frauen fährst, dann schau Dir den Thread mal an.
Alternativ gibts auch noch den wöchentlichen Bike-Treff eines kommerziellen Veranstalters (Go-Crazy). Das kostet aber einmalig 50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

Yolanda ist ein Frauenname (verrät auch das angegebene Bike). 
Tja der Simon hat ja schon alles erwähnt, pass nur auf, dass dich die Männer hier nicht gleich auffressen


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

Zumindest hinsichtlich der AWB-Biker kann ich vermelden, dass wir definitiv frauenfreundlich sind und es bisher noch jede Frau bei uns überlebt hat


----------



## HelixBonus (3. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Zumindest hinsichtlich der AWB-Biker kann ich vermelden, dass wir definitiv frauenfreundlich sind und es bisher noch jede Frau bei uns überlebt hat



Im Notfall bietet Claudy sicher auch wieder ihre Hausfrauenrunde an!


----------



## yjogam (4. September 2009)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die nette Anregungen.
Ich werde mir die vorgeschlagene Gruppen anschauen und bestimmt finde  was dabei!
Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine Vorlieben Touren oder Cross sind, mal mit einigen steilen Passagen. 
Für den Anfang traue ich mir schon die 40 bis 50 Km, wenn die Strecke nicht so schwer ist...
Auf dem Feldberg war ich schon vor einigen Jahren, allerdings mussten wir auf die Strasse wechseln, da ich extreme Schwierigkeiten hatte auf Schotterweg hoch zu radeln.
Gruß,
Yola


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die nette Anregungen.
> Ich werde mir die vorgeschlagene Gruppen anschauen und bestimmt finde  was dabei!
> Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine Vorlieben Touren oder Cross sind, mal mit einigen steilen Passagen.
> Für den Anfang traue ich mir schon die 40 bis 50 Km, wenn die Strecke nicht so schwer ist...
> ...




ups...straße geht gar nicht  


@Sipag: Freireiter touren auch


----------



## sipaq (4. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Sipag: Freireiter touren auch


Du darfst mich auch gerne mit 'q' schreiben  

Zum Thema Touren: 
Glaubst Du nicht, dass "unsere Touren" und "Eure Touren" sich ein klein wenig hinsichtlich Länge, Höhenmeter bergauf und Tempo/Schwierigkeitsgrad bergab unterscheiden?


----------



## sipaq (4. September 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die nette Anregungen.
> Ich werde mir die vorgeschlagene Gruppen anschauen und bestimmt finde  was dabei!
> Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine Vorlieben Touren oder Cross sind, mal mit einigen steilen Passagen.
> Für den Anfang traue ich mir schon die 40 bis 50 Km, wenn die Strecke nicht so schwer ist...
> Auf dem Feldberg war ich schon vor einigen Jahren, allerdings mussten wir auf die Strasse wechseln, da ich extreme Schwierigkeiten hatte auf Schotterweg hoch zu radeln.


Hi Yola, das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Komm halt einfach mal nächsten Mittwoch bei uns vorbei und schau, ob es Dir gefällt...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Du darfst mich auch gerne mit 'q' schreiben
> 
> Zum Thema Touren:
> Glaubst Du nicht, dass "unsere Touren" und "Eure Touren" sich ein klein wenig hinsichtlich Länge, Höhenmeter bergauf und Tempo/Schwierigkeitsgrad bergab unterscheiden?



mit dem q schein ich lernresistent zu sein, also sipaq 

doch unterscheiden sie sich sicher....aber ist nicht so das wir gar keine touren fahren...1000hm/50 km macht auch uns noch spaß, wir fahren nur viiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeel langsamer hoch wie ihr 
bergab weiß ich nicht so genau was ihr fahrt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. September 2009)

Uwe, ich stelle fest, dass sich unsere Art von Spaßverstehen doch etwas unterscheiden. 

Kommen wir nicht langsam in ein Alter, in dem wir uns nicht mehr zwingend beweisen müssen, dass wir 1.000 HM in einer gemütlichen Vormittagsrunde absolvieren können?  
Wir haben's doch wiederholt gemacht, darum kann die Tourencharakteristik ruhig dem Freireitermotto in allen Facetten entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch unterscheiden sie sich sicher....aber ist nicht so das wir gar keine touren fahren...1000hm/50 km macht auch uns noch spaß, wir fahren nur viiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeel langsamer hoch wie ihr
> bergab weiß ich nicht so genau was ihr fahrt...



... und ihr fahrt runter viiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeel schneller 

aber irgendwann trau ich mich mal und fahr bei euch mit ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## yjogam (8. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hi Yola, das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Komm halt einfach mal nächsten Mittwoch bei uns vorbei und schau, ob es Dir gefällt...



Hi,

würde so gern dabei sein, aber Mittwochs ist unmöglich für mich. Habe gesehen, ihr seid morgen unterwegs im Taunus. 
Kann aber nur So-bis Dienstags. Der Rest der Woche arbeite ich abends.
Bestimmt klappt es an anderen Tagen, wenn das Wetter mit macht!
Lieben Gruß,
Yola


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2009)

yjogam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde so gern dabei sein, aber Mittwochs ist unmöglich für mich. Habe gesehen, ihr seid morgen unterwegs im Taunus.
> Kann aber nur So-bis Dienstags. Der Rest der Woche arbeite ich abends.
> Bestimmt klappt es an anderen Tagen, wenn das Wetter mit macht!


Kein Ding, dann kommst Du halt mal mit, wenn wir am Sonntag fahren...


----------

